# Simco Longhorn saddle ~ How do I look up the serial number?



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

We have an older Simco Longhorn barrel saddle that we'd like to know the specs on. We have the serial number from the saddle but I can't seem to find a website or contact number for Simco Longhorn. 

Any ideas?

How can I find out what their serial number means?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

What are the numbers. Depending on age, it could be a catalog/model number, usually 4 digits. Simco is one of a long line of company mergers. Do you have a few pics? I may be able to give you more info on it. At one time there was Potts Saddlery, Longhorn Saddlery, and Simco. Potts joined forced with Longhorn and became Potts Longhorn. Then Simco bro't PL in and it became Simco Potts Longhorn. There may be others in the mix.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Hm, usually with questions like this I'd reply with "do a quick google search for a phone number", but my quick two minute search didn't even come up with a Simco website... just links to saddles for sale. Weird. 

If you can find one then I would suggest calling the company and inquiring. That's what I did with my Tex Tan... got the most information that I could through that method!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I'll have to go take a picture of the saddle. We bought it used around 2003.

The serial number is located under the left seat fender and it is 86-1358. I would assume the 86 means it was made in 1986, which looks about right for the saddle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I'll go with that.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Does anyone have a phone number for longhorn? I could not find one online. I'd really like to know what size tree (reg or full) the saddle is. It looks like a regular to me but I'd like to verify.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

beau159 said:


> Does anyone have a phone number for longhorn? I could not find one online. I'd really like to know what size tree (reg or full) the saddle is. It looks like a regular to me but I'd like to verify.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Simco-Longhorn is now part of the Action Company

Part of the Conglomerate: Abetta, Tex-Tan/Hereford, Billy Cook Texas, SaddleSmith and Greg Darnell Bits

972-542-8700

.


----------



## Tack Collector (Nov 10, 2009)

^ Interesting. Kind of like musical chairs, ain't it. LOL


----------

